

Will the real continuous function please stand up? - ColinWright
http://www.maa.org/devlin/devlin_11_06.html

======
ColinWright
This is nothing to do with programming (although it's obviously in the domain
of some programs that people write) and it's nothing to do with starting a
business. It is, however, about a particular stumbling block on the road to a
whole area of math, calculus in particular, analysis (both real and complex)
in general.

Having seen that there are people here who are interested in math but profess
a lack of fundamentals, I thought this would therefore be of interest.

~~~
tzs
No need to justify it. The documentation for HN on what is appropriate says:

    
    
       Anything that good hackers would find interesting.
       That includes more than hacking and startups. If
       you had to reduce it to a sentence, the answer
       might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual     
       curiosity
    

Mathematics should almost always be OK.

